# Dankesaktion von Creative & Alternate mit bis zu 26% Rabatt [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Dankesaktion von Creative & Alternate mit bis zu 26% Rabatt [Anzeige]*

					Platz 1 haben Creative und Alternate bei der PCGH-Leserwahl erreicht. Als Dankeschön gibt es für kurze Zeit viele Creative-Produkte zum Vorteilspreis bei Alternate. Übrigens erhalten Sie auch Sound BlasterX-Produkte mit einer Gutscheinaktion günstiger.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dankesaktion von Creative & Alternate mit bis zu 26% Rabatt [Anzeige]*


----------



## Frontline25 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Dankesaktion von Creative & Alternate mit bis zu 26% Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Hrm, ist verlockend, also Z Bulk.
Aber ich hab noch eine alte x-fi Titanium xP

Ich sehe halt kein wirklichen neukaufbedarf und wüsste so auch nicht, ob die neueren Sachen mir überhaupt vorteile bringen ^^'...

Aber sonst schön sowas zu sehen 

PS: Z Bulk, aber mit hülle wäre gut :o... für das Mikrofon hätte ich persöhnlich keinerleih verwendung..

PS 2 : @Alternate = Eeehm... ihr habt glaube ich ein kleinen Marketing Fail... Auf eurer seite steht beim BULK erst "Durch das weglassen des Mikrofons" und dann "-Inkl. Beam Mikrofon"


----------



## Herbststurm (5. April 2016)

*AW: Dankesaktion von Creative & Alternate mit bis zu 26% Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Habe selber auch noch eine X-Fi Titanium HD im Einsatz, bis auf die allgemeinen Treiber Probleme von Creative, macht die einen sehr guten Job und bleibt auch in meinem System.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: Dankesaktion von Creative & Alternate mit bis zu 26% Rabatt [Anzeige]*

Danke ich bleibe da doch lieber bei Asus und ein Megaschnäppchen ist es auch nicht gerade


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. April 2016)

*AW: Dankesaktion von Creative & Alternate mit bis zu 26% Rabatt [Anzeige]*



Herbststurm schrieb:


> Habe selber auch noch eine X-Fi Titanium HD im Einsatz, bis auf die allgemeinen Treiber Probleme von Creative, macht die einen sehr guten Job und bleibt auch in meinem System.



ist ggf. nicht Creative sondern Windows.
Wenn ich die original Treiber von Creative nutze habe ich wie eigendlich immer null Probleme (inc. Alchemy).
Aber wenn ich bei einem Windows Update (Win 8.1) nicht aufpasse schmeißt mir Windows irgendein Treiber drauf der den Sound über Lautsprecher komplett zerlegt; Kopfhörer klappen weiterhin 1A.
Nervig wenn man an einem Defekt von den Boxen glaubt und nur durch Zufall darauf kommt das das an den Windows Updates lag.

@ Thema
Die Aktion halte ich eh für etwas witzlos.
Die *Sound Blaster ZxR kostten *im normalfall eh 199€ und nicht 210€ und anderseits gab es die bei dem Anbieter auch mal für 169,- ohne "Dankeschön".


----------

